# Canadian Pacific SD45



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Never mind then


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ncrc5315 said:


> I was working just outside of Spencer IA, today, along side of the mainline, when a CP SD45 came down the line, with about six cars. Unfortunately, I was elbow deep into a VFD, and could not get any pictures, but what was really cool about it, was the SD45, had a fresh, (and I mean really fresh) coat of paint. Pretty neat to see.


Well then you get this,  Elbow deep in a? (A Variable Frequency Drive (VFD?)? 
:ttiwwop:


----------

